# Looking for coaching programs



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

this might not be the right place for this posting but i though i would give it a try...

the club i belong to is thinking about starting a youth program this year and we decided that we want our coaches to all be certified instructors.... the problem i have is that i cannot seem to find coaching instructor programs.... i looked on the NFAA web sight but i may have missed it some how.... so what i am asking for is if someone here has a direct link to a instructor programs site.... i know J.O.A.D is the big one in this area but other suggestions are more then welcome.... the reason we are adding the youth program is to try and get more kids interested in shooting archery....most of our shooters will more the likely be hunters and /or 3d shooters.....

so any help to find courses to help our staff become coaches/instructors will be appreciated...

thank you in advance


----------



## kwerner2300 (Dec 4, 2009)

Try looking at U ARchery Website and the FITA websites listed below. They both offer differnt levels of coaching.

www.usarchery.org/
www.archery.org/


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Usa archery


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks guys i will check them out


----------



## B_Rad_AK (Sep 30, 2008)

You could also check the NASP website...

http://nasparchery.com/activea.asp


----------



## ultimatearcher (Apr 27, 2011)

Ultimatearcher.com


----------



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

ultimatearcher said:


> Ultimatearcher.com


I'm curious about further content of this site. It all sounds great. Wish you had a few snippets of videos to share.


----------



## ultimatearcher (Apr 27, 2011)

We do! if you enter your email address on the log in page, we will send you some great videos. No obligation and we do not give out your email address.


----------



## nekro_letum (May 31, 2007)

worldarcherycenter.com

Great program! They will set you up with a local instructor to teach your course, giving everyone an intermediate certification. Cost varies per instructor, but you shouldn't have to pay that much.


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

ttt


----------

